
Does listening to music while programming a bad habit? - AbdessamadEl
http://www.guidena2codes.com/2018/12/does-listening-to-music-while-programming-a-bad-habit.html
======
gabrielblack
Besides, in open space offices it's the only form of self defense.

~~~
AbdessamadEl
what do you mean by open space office.

------
flatfilefan
No. It’s not.

~~~
AbdessamadEl
Can you share with us, why you think that.

~~~
flatfilefan
On a general note I can only say people are not programming with their ears
and listening to the music is good. But it was a closed question so I guess a
closed answer is just fine :-).

